# My 3 litters- due any day!



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

I put 3 females in with 1 male on July 6th so they are due any day now! 2 of my girls are huge, the other one is getting a belly. I'm pretty excited about these litters. I plan on keeping most of them and possibly re-homing a couple. They are not show mice, however I love their markings and personalities!

The male is a recessive yellow banded.
The females:
-long haired blue pied
-Lilac pied satin
-Poor brindle

The brindles color has actually changed A LOT since she was younger. She looks like a tortoiseshell cat now!

I've been keeping them in a 30 gallons with a couple different nesting areas, although I hear mice sometimes like to nest together. I figured I would give them that option. I've also given them news paper shreds, and paper towel to nest with. I tried finding hay at the local farming store but didnt have any luck. Any other advice to keep them happy and healthy?

Also, what do you think the babies will look like?! Here are some pics of the mommies to be.



















daddy









Nutmeg before








Nutmeg after


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Good luck, hope all is well when your does kindle


----------



## IndigoRats (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

Good luck


----------

